# Couture and UFC are REALLY at each others throats now



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 17, 2008)

ReviewJournal.com - Sports - Couture is target of UFC lawsuit


----------



## rufeo (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah it was only last March Couture beat Tim(which I dont thnk was that big of feat), and basically became the face of mma in america. Its all from a business stand point. Dana still holds Randy in high regards. Cant wait for the Randy v Fedor fight!


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's pretty simple. Randy's not happy with what he's getting paid, so he's reneging on his contract, but he is still contractually obligated to the UFC.


----------



## daybean (Jan 17, 2008)

from what i heard he left mma after beating Gonzaga, i don't think there will be a fedor fight any time soon with randy after he retired, i heard fedor wants a whole lot of money to come to the ufc and dana says no way!


----------



## rufeo (Jan 17, 2008)

daybean said:


> from what i heard he left mma after beating Gonzaga, i don't think there will be a fedor fight any time soon with randy after he retired, i heard fedor wants a whole lot of money to come to the ufc and dana says no way!




Thats the problem... Randy's not gonna fight Fedor in the UFC. I forgot where I read, but it was said on the M1 website that Fedor and Randy were meeting. Whether it was for a possible fight or what I've also heard is Fedor signing a deal with "Affliction" apparel.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Randy will almost certainly not fight Fedor in the UFC.

He will almost certainly fight Fedor at some point. M1? Perhaps. Fedor was smart, and his contract with them is non-exclusive: meaning he can fight anywhere he wants to, for whatever group.

Business as usual.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't know what happened to Randy? He seems like a class guy, but it seems he's handled this whole situation very poorly. If he felt that the UFC was in breach of his contract why didn't he handle it in a legal and professional way. At this point nothing he's said or done seems to indicate that his allegations are even true. The UFC has shown they paid Randy what he was promised possibly even more. I'm not taking the UFC's side per se but a contract is a contract. 

If this is all about him wanting to fight Fedor - why didn't he just wait until his contract was up? I personally don't think he can beat Fedor anyway. He hasn't proved to me that he can regularly beat the top light heavyweights let alone the top heavyweights. Don't get me wrong I think he is a great fighter and he knows how to make a solid game plan for an opposing fighter. But Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga are not the proven heavy weights like Fedor, Big Nog, Cro Cop or Josh Barnett. Who I think would all hand Randy his ass on a platter. 

And then there is Fedor? What the hell is that guy doing? How long are we going to keep calling him the #1 Heavyweight in the world with him fighting Freaks and underweight challengers? Don't get me wrong Matt Lindland is a solid fighter but he's also a solid 185lb fighter?!? So Fedor beat a fighter two weight classes below his own- what a man?


----------



## rufeo (Jan 18, 2008)

I really dont think Fedor has to prove anything to anyone anymore. He's beaten the who's-who as far as heavyweights are concerned. I would'nt have minded seeing him fight mirko or big nog again maybe a year ago, but both haven't looked the same lately.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Randy's pissed off because the Fedor fight is really the only fight left that he wants, he's under contract with UFC, and Dana White can't get the deal done...

Meanwhile, the clock keeps ticking and Randy isn't getting any younger


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 18, 2008)

rufeo said:


> I really dont think Fedor has to prove anything to anyone anymore. He's beaten the who's-who as far as heavyweights are concerned. I would'nt have minded seeing him fight mirko or big nog again maybe a year ago, but both haven't looked the same lately.



I agree he has nothing to prove - he is the greatest heavyweight that MMA has ever seen and has beaten all of the top guys. It's just my opinion (which I know means nothing ultimately) that if he is going to continue to walk around with that #1 moniker that he should continue to fight the top guys and not a bunch of chumps. At least if he would have come to the UFC it could be said that he was still testing himself against the worlds best heavyweight competition. Of course his first fight he could have gotten beat by Tim Sylivia or Frank Mir or one of the UFC regulars who knows. I'm sure none of us in a million years expected Gonzaga to KO Cro Cop either.



7slinger said:


> I think Randy's pissed off because the Fedor fight is really the only fight left that he wants, he's under contract with UFC, and Dana White can't get the deal done...
> 
> Meanwhile, the clock keeps ticking and Randy isn't getting any younger



I actually think Randy's new wife is controlling him like a puppet - like a modern day Yoko and John. You can't tell me Big Nog or Cro Cop wouldn't have been some solid competition for Randy. Honestly I think Dana tried his ass of to get Fedor - he of course wanted all of Prides top guys to come over - I'm sure he offered him a bucket full of money - but Fedor seemed unbending about being exclusive to UFC also there were some back door connections to M-1 and apparently he wanted some others in his gym to get deals also.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeh I deff understand lol I'm tired of watching him fight 185'ers and 7'3 freakshows. I was actually excited as shit to watch a cro cop vs couture fight, and I still am.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 18, 2008)

randy couture is one of the top 3 toughest guys on the planet, i do think he is handle the situation a little shitty, but whos he gonna fight? i hate to say it, but cro cop hasnt been looking too hot in his last few fights, i think that the cage is presenting a problem to alot of the mma fighters. There was really no logical fights left for randy. He probably couldnt get too worked up for a fight when there is no challenge for him anymore, but reguardless, i think he should throw on his gloves, fight 1 or 2 of the non-contenders that wont even come close to matching his skills, and just go out happy, but ultimatly, fedor is the only good fight left for him and like it was said earlier, randy isnt getting younger, but then again, he shoudnt have signed exclusivly with UFC.

As for fedor, anyone who says fedor isnt the baddest man on the planet right now is crazy. All thats left for him to fight is freaks and chumps.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 18, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hate to say it, but cro cop hasnt been looking too hot in his last few fights, i think that the cage is presenting a problem to alot of the mma fighters.


 



7 Strings of Hate said:


> As for fedor, anyone who says fedor isnt the baddest man on the planet right now is crazy. All thats left for him to fight is freaks and chumps.



did you guys see that fight he had against the 14' tall asian guy? talk about freak show


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 18, 2008)

thats who everyones refering to

and it may be a bit of a novelty, but that was unbelievable, the shear size of the man was crazy, and most mma fighters fight in their weight class and dont train to fight fighters that are about 2 times their size


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 18, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> randy couture is one of the top 3 toughest guys on the planet, i do think he is handle the situation a little shitty, but whos he gonna fight? i hate to say it, but cro cop hasnt been looking too hot in his last few fights, i think that the cage is presenting a problem to alot of the mma fighters. There was really no logical fights left for randy. He probably couldnt get too worked up for a fight when there is no challenge for him anymore, but reguardless, i think he should throw on his gloves, fight 1 or 2 of the non-contenders that wont even come close to matching his skills, and just go out happy, but ultimatly, fedor is the only good fight left for him and like it was said earlier, randy isnt getting younger, but then again, he shoudnt have signed exclusivly with UFC.
> 
> As for fedor, anyone who says fedor isnt the baddest man on the planet right now is crazy. All thats left for him to fight is freaks and chumps.




Cro Cop definitely had a couple of bad fights - but come on his record alone says he deserves a fight against Randy. If he comes out like the Cro Cop of old Randy's head will land somewhere in the 6th row. If that's how we want to judge a fighter. Randy got KTFO twice in a row at light heavyweight then retired, came back and got a title shot at heavyweight How about Big Nog - Your telling me he wouldn't have a chance to beat Randy? 

The exclusive thing is Dana's deal - he doesn't want his fighter fighting in other organizations honestly I wouldn't blame him. How about your HW champ fights in another organization and gets hurt - has to take 6 months off. Now your promotion doesn't have a defense of it's belt for 6+ months. That's just one reason. 

I do agree that Fedor is one of the baddest on the planet - but he's not testing himself in that ragtag promotion he joined now. There are decent heavyweights in UFC that he has not faced. Gonzaga, Kongo, Orlovski, Silva, Mir. Maybe none have a chance but you never know. He will fall eventually and it will come when we least expect it.


----------



## daybean (Jan 19, 2008)

14' asian man, what the f. i do believe this guy is a great, if not the greatest fighter in the heavyweight any match you put on him he will take, just see them older pride videos and youll see how he manhandled guys twice his weight and his own weight, how he fight know i dont know the mat linland fight was the last one, and matt lindlan is a heck of a fighter he lost a split desicion to rampage jackson a man one weight class above him, i think they should also get matt and some other fighter not seen anymore like the great nick diaz.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 19, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> Cro Cop definitely had a couple of bad fights - but come on his record alone says he deserves a fight against Randy. If he comes out like the Cro Cop of old Randy's head will land somewhere in the 6th row. If that's how we want to judge a fighter. Randy got KTFO twice in a row at light heavyweight then retired, came back and got a title shot at heavyweight How about Big Nog - Your telling me he wouldn't have a chance to beat Randy?
> 
> The exclusive thing is Dana's deal - he doesn't want his fighter fighting in other organizations honestly I wouldn't blame him. How about your HW champ fights in another organization and gets hurt - has to take 6 months off. Now your promotion doesn't have a defense of it's belt for 6+ months. That's just one reason.
> 
> I do agree that Fedor is one of the baddest on the planet - but he's not testing himself in that ragtag promotion he joined now. There are decent heavyweights in UFC that he has not faced. Gonzaga, Kongo, Orlovski, Silva, Mir. Maybe none have a chance but you never know. He will fall eventually and it will come when we least expect it.



i'm not saying that randy cant be beat, but those guys dont DESERVE a shot at his title, just because your name is crocop or nogeria doesnt mean you should just automatically get the title because they made a name for themselves in the past. What have you done lately is the question, crocop should have to fight and win at least 2 more fights to even be considered for a title shot, and nog? he should fight more fights in the ufc before he deserves the chance to get the belt randy already earned the chance for. Randy got the shot because he steped up a weight class, hes a hall of famer, he was fighting a guy that on paper should have kicked his ass, i think that earns you a shot. if joe stevenson wanted to fight tim sylvia for the title at the time, let should have let him because he has giant balls.


----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2008)

daybean said:


> from what i heard he left mma after beating Gonzaga, i don't think there will be a fedor fight any time soon with randy after he retired, i heard fedor wants a whole lot of money to come to the ufc and dana says no way!




Alright, I'm SICK of this shit. People, PLEASE do your research before posting things like this which aren't true. Here, let me help you... its called Sherdog.com


FOR THE RECORD!

Fedor didn't go to the UFC because Fedor's management team wanted to negotiate a deal which would allow Fedor to fight in other federations, i.e. BodogFIGHT of which his Red Devil Fight Club has a major stake in. Dana and the UFC wanted exclusivity. It was never about not getting enough money.

Randy Couture came back from retirement, won the UFC HW title and fought the best the UFC had to offer. Randy's been quite upset with the way the UFC has treated him, citing the fact that even though he's the UFC HW champ, he knows for a fact other fighters were getting bigger paydays than him, and he kept getting taken advantage of. He's a nice guy, and he got taken advantage of by the UFC and Dana. Once the deal with Fedor fell through, Randy decided he had nothing more to prove in the UFC, and having been treated like shit, decided to leave the UFC.

At the M-1 Global event (The New Pride) on New Years, Randy Couture was there, and he said he had to wait out his contract with the UFC before he could come to M-1 and fight Fedor. Randy wants that fight. Fedor is willing to fight anyone. IT WILL HAPPEN! But it can't happen before October of 2008, when Randy's UFC contract expires.


Capice?


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 19, 2008)

yep that pretty much sounds like the story as reported. Although Zuffa has also shown where they gave Randy bonus checks that he had reported he had never received. Sounds fishy. I mean Randy just re-did his contract before he came back to fight Silvia for the title. If he didn't get what he wanted why did he ever come back . 

Again 7 Strings don't take me the wrong way - I really like Randy - I think what he accomplished is amazing. But it's my opinion that if you get knocked the fuck out twice in a row at LHW you probably don't deserve a shot at the HW title - no matter how big you balls are. By your argument if Rich Franklin decided to fight Rampage for the LHW belt he should get an immediate shot because he got KTFO twice in a row by Silva. Randy got a shot simply because it was Randy and Dana had a lack of Heavy weight talent at the time. 

Randy should have just shut his mouth and rode out his contract - fought whoever they gave him, then gone for the Fedor fight. Or if Zuffa was truly in breach of the contract - taken them to court to get out of it.


----------



## Regor (Jan 19, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> I mean Randy just re-did his contract before he came back to fight Silvia for the title. If he didn't get what he wanted why did he ever come back .



Because "at that time", the Fedor deal was in the works. So why would Randy 'not' renew his contract? It looked as though Fedor was going to be coming to the UFC since they bought out Pride. Simple as that.


----------



## daybean (Jan 19, 2008)

ok do my research the guy was on espn saying he was living the sport again after he beat gonzaga this was like two months ago so i do know he did retire for the second time, wheather he came back for the second time i don't know, but i do know what i said was the truth.capice?


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 19, 2008)

Regor said:


> Because "at that time", the Fedor deal was in the works. So why would Randy 'not' renew his contract? It looked as though Fedor was going to be coming to the UFC since they bought out Pride. Simple as that.



 So Randy signed a long term contract based on the UFC "maybe" getting Fedor? If that's what his decision hinged on maybe he should have wait until Fedor was signed.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 19, 2008)

i hear ya geoff, but i feel that if rich franklin, knowing his record and commitment to the sport, wanted to bump up a weight class to fight the champ, he deserves it.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 20, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i hear ya geoff, but i feel that if rich franklin, knowing his record and commitment to the sport, wanted to bump up a weight class to fight the champ, he deserves it.



 Ah ok - well I guess I see it differently - but I guess that's why the two of us aren't getting paid to make matches for the UFC


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 20, 2008)

but we should be damn it! See bj beat down joe last night?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Regor (Jan 20, 2008)

daybean said:


> ok do my research the guy was on espn saying he was living the sport again after he beat gonzaga this was like two months ago so i do know he did retire for the second time, wheather he came back for the second time i don't know, but i do know what i said was the truth.capice?



Um, no? Not everything you said was the truth. You said that you heard Fedor wanted more money than Dana was willing to pay... which ISN'T the reason why Fedor didn't sign with the UFC. 

You also said you didn't think there'll be a Randy/Fedor fight anytime soon because Randy retired. Randy didn't retire because he beat Gonzaga. It had nothing to do with that. It came about because of the fact that the UFC didn't sign Fedor. He didn't retire from MMA, he resigned from being the UFC HW champ. BIG difference. I'm telling you Randy was in Japan at the M-1 Global event, and was interviewed ON THE BROADCAST saying he wanted to fight Fedor but couldn't do anything until his UFC contract expired.

So my 'do your research' comment still stands!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 20, 2008)

what does that pic mean?? is that a promo or is the fight going to happen??


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

The pic means AWESOMENESS! 


 Actually, it's a promotional pic for Affliction athletic wear. But they're quite obviously capitalizing on the whole Fedor/Couture deal.


UFC totally dropped the ball with their cockblock/Don King tactics on this one. Fuckit. Do a one-fight non exclusive deal. Call it a superfight, or an exhibiion, whatever. They had much money to make on it.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 20, 2008)

i wanna see that fight so fucking bad!! aaaGGGHhhh!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 20, 2008)

randy chose to sing a contract. that's the bottom line. that's a way of saying that, "despite what others are getting paid, i feel what you're offering me - financially - is worth these terms."

the pay and terms of all other fighters is irrelevant. Each contract is negotiated separately, and that fighter and their manager make the decisions. UFC only offers... but the fighters choose.

i'm willing to bet that there isn't a clause in randy's contract stating "if you can't sign fedor, i have a right to resign."

He's not behaving very honorably about this.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 20, 2008)

agreed


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

can I agree twice? I really want Couture/Fedor also. But I still say Randy blew the way he handled it - and maybe Dana could have put together a one off fight but he certainly wasn't obligated to go against his normal policies just because Fedor wouldn't sign an exclusive contract. The problem is as fans we want this fight - shit Dana probably does also - but as a business man if I was in Dana's shoes I wouldn't have done anything different. 


Yeah we should be asked to make the UFC matches you are right about that brother.  

I didn't get the pay per view because BJ was the only one I wanted to see. I've been waiting for BJ to take over the 155 div. for a long time - and once he's done I want him to ass rape GSP for the 170 title. (and don't get me wrong I really like GSP - I just want to see BJ hold two belts at once). Cause I like BJ even more. I also really feel bad for Joe Stevenson cause he's a class act - but he'll be back stronger than ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Fuck BJ Penn. He's a punk.

Martial artist faces assault charge - The Honolulu Advertiser - Hawaii's Newspaper


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

bj always did seem like an asshole to me, but hes a good fighter, and it sucks for stevenson, but hes a kick ass fighter and will be back hard


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

Didn't say the guy was my best friend - just love to watch him fight. Punk or not the guy has crazy skills.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

BJ doesn't impress me much. He was pretty slick early on, but he is just slow and unmotivated lately (although I guess Saturday was more like BJ of old.)

Now, Uriah Faber... that's an exciting fighter. Or Roger Huerta. Or Clay Guida. Or Takanori Gomi. 

But Blow Job Penn? Meh. Now he wants GSP _and_ Sean Sherk? They're gonna fucking mutilate his ass, I bet. lol: There. My first and last prediction.) He wins one fight convincingly after how fucking long, and suddenly he's superman? Pfft. I don't buy it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

I dunno... BJ's always seemed a little overrated to me. 

As for Fedor and Randy? Dunno if it's gonna happen for real, but (as much as I like him), I'm pretty sure Randy'll get KTFO.  Just seems like the hype for the match is the biggest thing driving it, rather than match-up itself but that's just IMO.

James is totally right on the contract deal... you sign a contract, you abide by it. You violate the terms, and expect to get sued. Dana White can be a bit of a dick from time to time, but everything I've seen says he gave Randy tons of breaks and wiggle room. Just up and leaving a few months into a new contract is just dumb. Period.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

much agreed there bob, huerta and guida was a fight i had been wanting to see for a while

as for fedor and randy, i doubt we'll ever get as lucky as to see that fight happen, but i'm split right down the middle, i couldnt even attempt to name a winner in there


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Agreed on who would win, Chris. Draw. It's so hard to say. Fedor - edge in terms of wins, but Randy always has that X factor, and he is the EPITOME of "heart." Even match, at best. And I bet the odds will reflect it.


But I'm almost certain we'll see the fight. Come October 08, Couture is a free man. Fuck low-balling, cock-blocking Dana.



And BTW, contract law is nowhere near as simple as "You do X." That's why there's a a whole body of law about contracts. Were it to go to court, the court wouldn't simply say, "Ok Randy you signed. Now you're fucked." Randy could have all kinds of actionable grounds for a legal breach on contract, and commensurate pay is a huge factor, like it or not. Regardless of how one _feels_ about the situation, my point is - it's more complex than A + B = C.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 21, 2008)

I honestly think BJ gets way too much credit. He's a prodigy for what he accompilished in BJJ. I don't think he can handle Sherks strength, but its a hell of a matchup. Sherks loves the gnp and BJ's bjj is almost second to none. GSP would simply outclass BJ.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with you completely, Jon.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

sherik is a drug taking monster at his weight class, i think he would kick bj around, as for GSP, i think gsp is going to dominate the welterweight class for a long time to come, hes just so athletic, i think he could play just about any damn sport with the body he has


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to respectfully disagree with you guys. Like the guys personality or not. The may only be one or two guys in the UFC at any weight who have better BJJ plus he has heavy hands and a good chin- and just because someone's laying on top of him doesn't mean that they have an advantage. 

BJ was able to beat Matt Hughes - is Sherk's power or wrestling better than Matt's? We could probably argue both ways but Matt did beat Sean. As for GSP outclassing BJ - watch their fight again please - that's not what I remember. As I stated I like GSP but he looked like he had gotten run over by a steam roller and by the second round was layin' and prayin for the decision which he unfortunately got by a (split). As far as Hughes beating BJ in their second fight- BJ was putting on a BJJ clinic versus Hughes and didn't "gas" due to conditioning but injured one of his ribs and still gutted it out. 

Remember also - BJ is not a 170lb fighter he's a 155lb fighter who puts on 15 lbs of "Loco Moco" to fight at 170. When you compare him to Hughes or GSP side by side he looks tiny because they both probably walk around at 180-185lbs and he gave them all they wanted each time. His only other loss besides Pulver #1 was to Machida who is currently running up the "205lb" ladder. 

I'm not trying to convince you to like the guy - who cares right? Just look over his win-loss record see if you can find some his older fights and check the dude out maybe you'll see the guy I do. Randy Couture himself said he had a real problem taking BJ down and even once he'd have him down had trouble keeping him down. To me that's worth some props right there.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> sherik is a drug taking monster at his weight class, i think he would kick bj around.



Sherk is a monster at 155 but he couldn't finish K-Flo who is a toothpick and should probably be a 145 fighter he will not have an easy time with BJ.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy also said GSP is one of the hardest guys to take/keep down as well, and GSP can take top guys down *at will*.

Seriously. BJ is one overrated guy in my mind. Fucking dope smoking thug. When he's properly motivated, he can be great. But shit... that could be true of anybody.








True greatness is consistency, in and out of the ring. See GSP.  And _I thought_ GSP did enough to control BJ in their fight. He _deserved_ that win. And the judges, at least the majority, saw it that way, too.


Sherk is a motivated monster. He will crush BJ like an ant. My only predictions. I have no long-term faith in BJ. He will self-implode, if someone doesn't implode him first.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

i personally think bj is really kick ass, but sherik didnt finish k-flo cuz hes a good fighter and was able to hang on, not that bj cant or anything, but sherik is like rashed evans. He doesnt have to finsh fights if he can hold you down and win on the score card. But as it stands, i think bj is a very talented fighter, theres no doubt about it.

Its funny you mention motivaion bob, because when i watched the ultimate fighter season where bj was the coach, i never ever saw him train with his guys, it seemed every scene they showed, bj was sittin on the matt talking to souza. I think that hawaiian fighters are just shit disturbers for the most part and alot of their game is to irritate their opponent. Like kendal grove, i hate that mofo, he thinks hes so great, i'm just glad riviera handed him a loss


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Who the hell is Sherik?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

damn wolf, you know what i ment 
it has to be universally known on this board by now that i cant speel!


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok we'll just have to wait and see about Sherk vs. Penn. No matter who wins I always just hope for good fights. I'd rather see my guy lose in a 15-25 minute war than see a 15 sec fight or a LnP snooze fest. 

As far as his work outs - go to his website - lots of good video on there. The guy does work hard. Also unless I missed it - I thought all of his pre-fight comments (that I heard) regarding Stevenson were very respectful.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, but as soon as he wins, he says Sherk is "Dead."

The guy has zero class, and talks way too much shit, just on the fighting front. We won't even get into his out-of-the-ring conduct. How the fuck can you have a serious beef with Jens Pulver, who's probably like the nicest guy in MMA after GSP? 

The guy is an unstable ego-maniac. And an overrated fighter, IMO. When he's on, sure, he's got skills. But there's a hell of a lot more to being great than just being able to pull some good fights out of your ass intermittently.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

Speaking of training....Wanderlei Silva in that special they showed on Spike before UFC 79...  that guy's training regimen is hardcore.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Speaking of training....Wanderlei Silva in that special they showed on Spike before UFC 79...  that guy's training regimen is hardcore.



Dude is an animal. Sorry to see him lose to Chuck.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, but as soon as he wins, he says Sherk is "Dead."
> 
> The guy has zero class, and talks way too much shit, just on the fighting front. We won't even get into his out-of-the-ring conduct. How the fuck can you have a serious beef with Jens Pulver, who's probably like the nicest guy in MMA after GSP?
> 
> The guy is an unstable ego-maniac. And an overrated fighter, IMO. When he's on, sure, he's got skills. But there's a hell of a lot more to being great than just being able to pull some good fights out of your ass intermittently.



Wow Bobby lots of hostility . I think he and Jens rivalry just got out of hand - he did offer Jens to come to Hawaii after the fight and train. I agree Jens looks really cool during interviews and stuff be we never know what happened behind the scenes. I definitely agree GSP seems to be a nice guy - so much so that it looks out of place when he tries to talk shit about someone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

If pointing out the obvious is "hostility", then I'm Fucking Hostile.


----------



## rufeo (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha I've seen the GSP vs BJ match plenty of times. I think GSP's made a huge jump since then that was two yrs ago. BJ has only beat Jens' and Joe Daddy since then. I'm not knocking BJ trust me lol Im not making money to fight.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> I agree Jens looks really cool during interviews and stuff be we *never know what happened behind the scenes*.



And this is absolute sophistry. Consider the source.

Jen Pulver - Degree in Criminal Justice.
BJ Penn - Criminal.

Do the math.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And this is absolute sophistry. Consider the source.
> 
> Jen Pulver - Degree in Criminal Justice.
> BJ Penn - Criminal.
> ...



I'm not trying to slag Jens but does that the fact that he has a degree make him unable to talk shit to someone?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> I'm not trying to slag Jens but does that the fact that he has a degree make him unable to talk shit to someone?



Jen will gladly talk shit. He's a fighter. You're missing my point.

But BJ's beef with Jen's went far beyond that, and became personal to an extent. With Jens. Because Jens beat him. BJ's ego couldn't handle it. Doing the whole "Ha ha. Well, we don't know what happens behind the scenes! *wink wink*" is intellectually dishonest, and completely avoids the issue of CHARACTER.


Again, BJ - overrated, hot-headed THUG. And *wink wink* criminal.
Jens - Certifiable nice guy, educated, and apparently, a believer in the rule of law.


Unlike some people.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

No i'm really not trying to be intellectually dishonest. I'm really not thinking it through that deeply. You obviously have you mind made up about BJ. To me I just don't care that much about any of these guys out of the ring shenanigans. I think BJ is a solid fighter and has challenged himself and others by fighting much larger fighters than himself. Balls or ego I don't care most fighters are not willing to go outside of their weight class - in fact most cut weight like crazy and are really walking around and fighting at a higher weight. I like the guy as a fighter nothing gonna change that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the guy is a chump as a fighter. Talented, sure. Good? Sometimes. Potential? Yeah.

But great fighters also tend to be great people. My whole point. And even regarding ONLY FIGHTING, I still say he's overrated, lazy, and inconsistent. Plus he has a shitty attitude.

I bet that fucker is bi-polar. He strikes me as someone with mental and emotional issues. I'll take Sherk or GSP, thank you. After BJ loses his next 3 or 4 fights, he'll thankfully disappear.


----------



## Regor (Jan 21, 2008)

DslDwg said:


> Dude is an animal. Sorry to see him lose to Chuck.



Wanderlei hadn't fought in about a year. There's plenty of ring rust to blame for his loss. It wasn't for lack of trying. He looked physically fit, but his 'aggression' wasn't as high as usual. Not to mention there seems to be a trend with PFC fighters having a hard time adjusting to the new rules in the UFC. Its a different ballgame there.


As for Randy/Fedor, I'm telling you guys. It'll happen. It'll happen in M-1 Global. Dana fucked himself on this one, and M-1 is going to reap the rewards. (As for the fight, Fedor is going to make him tap, after demolishing his face).

And like Bob said, contracts aren't cut and dry. UFC's suing Randy for breach of contract, but Randy having a fight club in the IFL isn't 'necessarily' breach of contract. His 'club' is fighting, but he's not. So if his contract says his 'likeness' can't be somewhere else, then he's in breach. But if it just says he can't fight in another league, he's fine.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 21, 2008)

i was bummed to see wanderli lose to chuck, i was rooting for him, but it was a good war


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I love Wanderlei but good fight anyway. I agree not all of the Pride guys have had sucess - but two of our current champions are ex-Pride guys so they haven't all done bad. I think a lot of big Pride fans thought the fighters were going to run over the UFC but it was a little hard to believe that they were that much more dominant. Even though they have suffered some losses still some awesome additions to the pool of fighters.


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2008)

Were is all the dirt on BJ? On his wiki page I only seen that he "allegdly" hit a cop outside a club.. Just curious


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> Were is all the dirt on BJ? On his wiki page I only seen that he "allegdly" hit a cop outside a club.. Just curious



It's all over the MMA boards and news sites. Easy shit. People have bene talking about it for forever.

B.J. Penn gets probation in Waikiki assault of policeman - The Honolulu Advertiser - Hawaii's Newspaper

Nothing "alleged" there. He pleaded no contest in a plea agreement. The story goes, he hit the cop from behind, then took off running.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's all over the MMA boards and news sites. Easy shit. People have bene talking about it for forever.
> 
> B.J. Penn gets probation in Waikiki assault of policeman - The Honolulu Advertiser - Hawaii's Newspaper
> 
> Nothing "alleged" there. He pleaded no contest in a plea agreement. The story goes, he hit the cop from behind, then took off running.




But is that all? He just hit the cop? Is that the extent of his "criminal" career  Just wondering


----------

